# My Spooky Sam grave escape



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

At the Aug IN/Ky MNT we made the Shaitsu part of the prop and yesterday I made the box. I wish I had made the top a couple inches wider so I could have moved it up farther but it is what it is. I have less then $30 in the entire project. Hope you all like it.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

that turned out great rob


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The 4th shot with the red lighting is beautiful.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh he looks terrific! Do you have a video?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. No I do not have any video. Hell I dont even know how to get what video I have on my camera off.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I like how you built the scensor into the box. Looks great


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice. I agree with Steve on the sensor and I really like the lighting.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks. Sam, couldnt of done it with out your idea and how to. I didnt know where to put the sensor. I was going to put it at the bottom but wanted to make sure it got tripped and not blocked by the grass. The neighborhood kids gave it their approval. I was told it was G. I guess thats good.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Rob i love it!! I see you had to raise urs up too, i was wondering how i was gunna do that. How did you make the boards for the break out? Excellent job.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

brilliant idea the jagged cuts on the front are cool!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work,he looks great. I bet you will get alot of nice feedback on that. The light is very powerful and throws nicely on the prop, i may have to try out one of those light bulbs.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

On the break out area on the front I had a broken board that I started with and then I just cut the rest out. I have a band saw. I cut them all out and then would turn it on, take the board off and cut some more, turn it on, take the board off and cut it. Well I think you get the point. I got the bulb at Home Depot but they only had one shipment of them so they might not have anymore. I was told today that Menards has them. Unfortunatly I do not have one here.Thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

why did you make him a lefty??? LOL great job!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I had a left hand and not a right.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great. I think I'll follow your lead a use a red light for my zombie grave escape too. I still need to make the broken front portion for mine. How did you attach the front?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the way you did this. Very nice prop. I just don't know how I missed this a while back????


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Verrrry nice!


----------

